
Why you're always at least three steps down your HTTPS certificate chain - nailer
https://certsimple.com/blog/https-certificate-chains
======
nailer
Author here. One thing I'm intending to look at in future is the performance
effect of longer chains: there's a bunch of articles talking about how longer
chains have a performance impact, but people generally overestimate the
overhead of RSA (long chains are almost always RSA). It would be good to a
real test on a typical 3 part chain vs a 4 or 5 part cross-signed chain.

